# Trinity River Report! As good as it gets!



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

The white bass are running strong all up and down the river despite the crazy weather. My clients have been catching them on 1/2 oz rattle traps and 1oz slabs fished in the deep curves. Get you trips book now before its over im booking up fast!

"Get the Net" Guide service

Simon


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

are you north of lake livingston


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes I am north of the lake


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice catches ,nice and fat.I need to get up there.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

" come on in the water is fine"


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Dang! I was just up there Saturday. Guess I wasn't holding my mouth quite right. Probably see you out there again this weekend.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Some of those are big girls!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good Simon


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonder if they are running south near the 59 bridge in shepard area


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

WTG Simon!!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice goin Simon! Seen your rig at 19 lately, left ya a note, forgot to call. Keep it up man, doin great!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

River Pigs!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Some of those are monsters for sure


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the report!

A buddy and I were at Nelsons a week ago today and didn't catch a single white. Are they in the creeks yet?


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Most of them are in the river. There is a few males in the creeks but are few and far between.
Tight lines!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

good job simon!!!!!!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking bout!!! 
WTG Simon
C'mon the 17th, see you then. :bounce::cheers:


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

What color ratltraps if you don't mind?


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Chrome with a green back


----------



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't wait to fish with Simon again next Saturday. I am going to go buy some chrome with green back and try them on my own tomorrow...


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Get the Net said:


> Most of them are in the river. There is a few males in the creeks but are few and far between.
> Tight lines!


thank you


----------

